# Game 42: Denver Nuggets @ San Antonio Spurs



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*@*









*Team Records*

*Denver Nuggets* 22-19 *@* *San Antonio Spurs* 31-9

*Time:* 1:00 PM ET Sunday, January 22, 2006
*TV:* ABC
*Location:* SBC Center, San Antonio, TX

*Denver Nuggets*






































*Projected Denver Nuggets Starting Lineup*​*PG* - 24 Andre Miller 6-2 205 3/19/76 6 Utah 
*SG* - 8 Earl Watson 6-1 195 6/12/79 4 UCLA 
*SF* - 15 Carmelo Anthony 6-8 230 5/29/84 2 Syracuse 
*PF* - 6 Kenyon Martin 6-9 240 12/30/77 5 Cincinnati 
*C* - 23 Marcus Camby 6-11 230 3/22/74 9 Massachusetts

*Denver Nuggets Reserves*
11 Earl Boykins PG 5-5 133 6/2/76 7 Eastern Michigan 
21 Eduardo Najera F 6-8 220 7/11/76 5 Oklahoma 
3 DerMarr Johnson GF 6-9 201 5/5/80 5 Cincinnati 
43 Linas Kleiza F 6-8 245 1/3/85 R Missouri 
7 Greg Buckner SG 6-4 205 9/16/76 6 Clemson

*Denver Nuggets Players Stats:*










*Denver Nuggets Head Coach:*








*George Karl*

*Out of game due to Injuries:*
Marcus Camby (Probable)
Nene Hilario
Bryon Russell

*----------------------------------------------------------------------*

*San Antonio Spurs*






































*Projected San Antonio Spurs Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 9 Tony Parker 6-2 177 5/17/82 4 None 
*SG* - 4 Michael Finley 6-7 225 3/6/73 10 Wisconsin 
*SF* - 12 Bruce Bowen 6-7 200 6/14/71 9 Cal State Fullerton 
*PF* - 21 Tim Duncan 6-11 260 4/25/76 8 Wake Forest 
*C* - 8 Rasho Nesterovic 7-0 270 5/30/76 7 None

*San Antonio Spurs Reserves*
31 Nick Van Exel PG 6-1 190 11/27/71 12 Cincinnati 
17 Brent Barry G 6-7 210 12/31/71 10 Oregon State 
5 Robert Horry PF 6-10 240 8/25/70 13 Alabama 
2 Nazr Mohammed C 6-10 250 9/5/77 7 Kentucky

*San Antonio Spurs Players Stats:*










*San Antonio Spurs Head Coach:*








*Gregg Popovich*

*Spurs Injuries*
Manu Ginobili

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------*​
Spurs Fans and Nuggets Fans get in! :clap: :cheers: 

Early game tomorrow on ABC! All Spurs fans are more than welcomed to come and join this game thread.

Nuggets have been playing well as of late. It's good to see Melo stepping up on defense guarding the other teams best players. His clutchness at the end of games has been amazing. I haven't had the I-Net for awhile, but been watching the Nuggets every night on NBA League Pass. I'm happy to be back and seeing some new posters along with old ones keeping the Nugget spirit alive in here. This game should be a good one and for some reason Im smelling a Nuggets win. :biggrin: 

Good luck Spurs fans, this should be a good game. :clap: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

i got a good feeling too.

MUST NEEDS to win:

-kmart HAS to be great! none of that cleveland crap. he HAS to be solid! this is probably the most important key to winning this game. anything lower then GREAT from kmart, and we will lose.

-watson NEEDS to hit his shots. im talkin like 4/5 from 3point... or better 

-melo NEEDS 15+ freethrows attempts! not sure if this will happen cuz spurs are a bunch of cheaters and get EVERY call in the book in their favor... 

its gonna take a HUGE effort and we need at LEAST 2 players to have AWESOME games (melo, kmart)

i think we got this


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I think the Nuggets have a real shot at winning. Carmelo already took AK47 apart, and now its time for Bruce Bowen to take his medicine.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Well i believe that Carmelo has struggled with Bowen in the past. But i agree with what pac4eva5 said about free throw attempts, he's going to have a tougher time getting to the line due to the Spurs reputation.

No strategy for me, just go out and win.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

watson jacking up 3s again.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Carmelo playing great D on Manu so far. such an underrated defender.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

If Kenyon can run the floor like he did in NJ i'll be happy with him. so far so good today.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

our D is surprisingly good so far.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Carmelo to the line.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Boykins is hot.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

they have come back terrifically... i'm pissed.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Someone tell Kenyon that he is not allowed to take jumpshots. Pick and ROLL Kenyon, not pick and pop.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Kenyon has terrible shot selection.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

we are hanging in there... basically a defensive game in the first half.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

finley walked in that play to draw the foul


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

their defense on carmelo has been great.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

this game is so meh. not sure what we are doing wrong. close game. their defense is just too tough.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

wow, how many 24 second violations can you have in one game?


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

boykins is money.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

nice bailout foul for Dre.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Elson is money. playing good with Carmelo on hte bench.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets up 79-73 in the 4th quarter with 6 minutes left.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

it's going ot go down to the wire.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

elson with the jam... what a game for him.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

lol, the sight of Exel jacking up shots is nothing new to Nuggets fans.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Miller with a nice feed to elson for a dunk!

Boykins with a nice lay up! :banana:


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

bowen with a lucky 3.. carmelo to the line.

5 point game with 2 minutes left.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

clutch shot be dre.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

wow, Kenyon about ripped the rim off.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cambyblockingyou said:


> wow, Kenyon about ripped the rim off.


Nice block on Duncan as well by Kenyon.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Yes!!! Yes!!!! Hahahah1!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets win! I had a feeling about this game. Very good performance by the Nuggets.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

I was impressed by our D. it's funny some nights it looks very solid like today, but yet against cleveland it was completely atrocious.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Box Score*


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

cambyblockingyou said:


> elson with the jam... what a game for him.


is that a joke???

just cuz elson makes a couple of WIDE OPEN 15 footers, and a break away dunk...does NOT mean he had a great game.

the guy was a disaster on defense...

besides elson tho, this has been one of the best defensive games we've ever played. if we play defense like that EVERY game, we'll go undefeated, i guarantee it...

all 4 guards were incredible today. buckner and watson's stats might look crappy, but defensively, they were beasts!!! andre always owns parker 

and besides melo's shooting, he played a great game. defensively, i cant say enough! what a team effort! 2 games up baby!!!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

btw, this is the best game ive ever seen boykins play. statwise its not, but the way he was on fire, yet STILL made great passes, surprised me. he looked like a "true" point guard out there. very effective performance from Earl The Squirl...


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> is that a joke???
> 
> just cuz elson makes a couple of WIDE OPEN 15 footers, and a break away dunk...does NOT mean he had a great game.
> 
> the guy was a disaster on defense...


how about lowering your standards just a tad for a guy who was almost 30 as a rookie, thanks.


----------

